# Thoughts on Baby Furs



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 29, 2009)

Now this is something very new to me knowing that I am SO not into that stuff. What do I think of baby furs? I think the clean art of baby furs itself are fine and I don't mind. Of course I hate the yiff version of it. But when it comes to a furry whose fursona is a baby fur, I tend to ask questions and very rarely, they're "okay" to me since most of the time, I find it weird. No offense though.

What are your thoughts on baby furs? Sure you can dislike them but don't throw any hate flaks here okay?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 29, 2009)

TBH, it's pretty the same for me, the art can be cute (Clean of course)
But i think it weird for someone to have a babyfurs as a fursona.. It's just strange...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

Keep that shit to yourself and I don't care.

This applies to any weird fetish. A few people know I'm into some pretty goddamn kinky stuff, but I don't go flaunting it around. I respect other peoples desire to not want to hear about shit they don't like, and I ask other people do the same for me.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I think it's kinda weird for someone to have a babyfur as a fursona, but just as long as they keep their god-damned cub porn away from me, I don't have a problem with them. Some of the clean art can actually be pretty good, though.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jun 29, 2009)

DO NOT WANT


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that the baybfurs demonstrate isolationist and even cultlike behavour within the furry fandom.

During the Alan Panda incident, the babyfur cabal that roams Wikifur attempted to clense the article of any reference to him being a babyfur.  This included some really messed up comments which I'll share here.



> The point is that this person was only tangentally connected to the babyfur community, he was not an "active" participant, and *his behaviour makes him a rogue element* who was not welcome among us.  The LJ community he was a member of is a low-traffic group popular with trolls, he was not a member of the LJ group that serves as our central (and, at this point, only) community. Bottom line, he was not nearly as much of a babyfur as he claimed, and given our hard-line stance against anything involving minors, attempting to connect him to the rest of us is inappropriate at best, and inaccurate.


 
Rogue Element?  WTF?  Not to mention the comments suggest that there is some sorta set of specifications as to what is and is not a babyfur.  It's also worth noting that while Alan was not a signifigant member of any googleable Babyfur community, he wasn't a signifigant member of any online community at all.  His Pounced ad is the most signifigant resource to him even existing on the internet asside from him getting ARRESTED.  It's also worth noting that his pounced ad did specify that he liked to play the 'daddy role' and also would wear diapers and want to be 'taken care of' at times.  Not to mention the pictures of his character wearing a diaper.  Translation; Babyfur



> You're right, we don't want to be associated with Alan, but not at the expense of the truth. Fact is, he fell into a grey area, where the label of "babyfur" is neither 100% accurate or 100% inaccurate.


 
A grey area?  See, apparently, when politically necessary, you can be 'Not Babyfur Enough' for the babyfurs and they'll cast you out.



> Combined with the fact that the number of babyfurs who knew him more than just recognizing the name can be counted on one hand, and that he was not a member of babyfur (watching it is irrelevant, because there's nothing to watch, it's a non-public community), which has been the single, central point-of-contact for babyfurs for years.


 
So to be a babyfur you need to be recognised by many other babyfurs and you must be an active member of one specific livejournal community.  Anyone creeped out yet?



> However, it's also verifiable fact that he didn't attend any babyfur parties,


 
So attendance of specific babyfur parties is required for 'Babyfurship' apparently.

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Talk:Alan_T._Panda

You can read more here.  Basicly, the sentiments of the most active babyfurs on Wikifur, who run the most signifigant communities, are creepy as hell.  I mean listing off requirements to be a babyfur and trying to draw lines in the sand as to who is and who isn't?  The babyfurs have long been isolationists, their communities locked down and even attempting to be hidden, and it appears that some right freeky stuff is going on behind those doors.

The Alan Panda article however?  The babyfurs lost that debate and the article has now long said that the pedo bastard was a babfur.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 29, 2009)

The clean art is cute, but, the yiff I DO NOT WANT!! If someone were to have a cub fusona I would be weirded out.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 29, 2009)

I find it a little strange that people would want a baby fur as their fursona, I can understand cubs/adolescents for younger people to some extent. Having cub charries is fine, because if it's an anthro, it's just like any other anthro character. As others have said, the adult side is a no...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 29, 2009)

it might be cute and all but PLEASE keep it to yourself >.>


----------



## Neek0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont mind cubs at all if its kept in 'normal' content. Things like playing, hugging a friend and iv seen a few that were borderline 'adult' showing things that resembled 'ill show you mine if you show me yours' nothing shown but hinting at adult. Those are fine to me, the yiff I dont like, but I dont see it as any worse than Chibi Yiff, both are small and cute, personaly im not a huge fan of any yiff, so imo Cubs are fine, and cute but somepeople just take it too far.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 29, 2009)

They creep me out.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 29, 2009)

i understand wanting to be a kid or a teenager again...but not a baby.
i made a suit for some one whoes fursona is 12 http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=5240525
 now 12 i can understand as 12 is the year where you are still a kid enough to get away with crap and enjoy toys and cartoons and palygrounds without getting an odd look from anyone and you get into certain places free, but at 12 your are old enough that people trust you with stuff and you start doing things on your own and people start to give you some respect BUT if you screw up no one takes it too hard as you are still a kid.

and i think some of the babyfur art is cute, granted there is not a soiled diaper or yiff involved. 
also i was stuck at walmart with my mum and she was looking at stuff for my year old niece and i noticed the "granimals" clothing for toddlers and the tags had well done cute baby anthro animals on them and i was like "OMG babyfurs at walmart lol"


----------



## MattyK (Jun 29, 2009)

There are some weird fetishes in the Fandom, but Babyfurs just top my cake in that.

I've learnt to tolerate them, solely because the Landowner of the Sim I hang around on SL often has a few "Ageplayers" involved, ala "Cubs".

But yeah, they seem to be an entire Cult within the Fandom, making up their own rules, ridicules, gangs, parties and the likes, which frankly I despise.

Yeah, yeah, the mainstream of their art is okay, even cute at times, but anything that relates to yiff or scat, just gets slammed under the "child pr0n" banner, in my case, as it just rawly disgusts me what levels the artist actually sinks to.



AshleyAshes said:


> cabal


 
You just made me think "C&C?" (Command & Conquer, ala Tiberium Sun, CABAL, the Super-AI.)


----------



## Shino (Jun 29, 2009)

As already said, the clean stuff is fine and occasionally cute, but the adult stuff crosses over into an area that I have absouloutely no intrest in, or to put it bluntly: Do Not Want! land.

What gets you off is your own business, just keep it to yourself please, and don't drag the rest of us down with you. And for the love of gawd, stop hitting up little kids on chatrooms.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...the comments suggest that there is some sorta set of specifications as to what is and is not a babyfur...
> 
> ...when politically necessary, you can be 'Not Babyfur Enough' for the babyfurs and they'll cast you out
> 
> ...


 
I think this Cabal person was trying too hard to disconnect him.  He had a Pounced ad and he's a Panda and DL -- he's a babyfur (more specifically daddyfur).

He may have been using the "furry" thing to his advantage but even if that's so it's still semantics.  Don't know and don't care.

The whole Alan Panda incident was hopefully an isolated occurrence.  I'm sure there are still some creepy ones out there and I've heard some rumors but to be honest most of the creepier furries that I know aren't even babyfurs.  He made for a good scapegoat, though.

Also, I'm not sure why everyone thinks that it is always a fetish...  It can be for some people but for example I'd consider myself a babyfur and I have a young fursona (4-year-old bobkitten) but I don't really have any fetish here; I just enjoy age play.

That all said I'm obviously biased as I have a lot of friends who are babyfurs and they are all awesome people.


----------



## Kiba (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I'm not going to ignore some people because they like babyfur. Maybe I don't like it, but I'll tolerate him. In all these years, when I was "discover" who I am, I've learn to respect others feeling and preferences. There is a line, always is. If someone croses this line, there is a problem. I mean, when you hurt someone with your facts, using your own preferences as an excuse, you are not doing right and you should be stopped.

Live and let live, that's all.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to be a huge advocate for babyfurs until I realized that yes, liking underage characters is wrong. I'm working on staying away from it. It's a struggle, but I'm willing to go through with it.

So yeah. Sexual attraction to underage characters is bad. >.>


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> So yeah. Sexual attraction to underage characters is bad. >.>



Not any more or less than any sexual attraction to any fictional character. The moment we step into the real world, that all changes but as long as it's just fantasy, ain't no harm if you jerk off imagining toddler koopas being fucked by shemale birdos. 

Not that I'm into stuff like that of course (Most "cub stuff" is actually incredibly creepy to me, which includes the stuff meant to be cute), just saying do whatever floats your raft. It's your life and as long as no one is done any harm, what's the point of judging one for their thing? I mean if two adults play that the other dresses in diapers and prances around with pacifier in their mouth, they have every right to do that as long as no actual children are harmed.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Not any more or less than any sexual attraction to any fictional character. The moment we step into the real world, that all changes but as long as it's just fantasy, ain't no harm if you jerk off imagining toddler koopas being fucked by shemale birdos.


However, there's no slippery slope with shemale birdos. :V


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to be a huge advocate for babyfurs until I realized that yes, liking underage characters is wrong. I'm working on staying away from it. It's a struggle, but I'm willing to go through with it.
> 
> So yeah. Sexual attraction to underage characters is bad. >.>



Does Tails count?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Does Tails count?


I wouldn't think so....but I've never liked Sonic characters so I have no idea :V


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> However, there's no slippery slope with shemale birdos. :V



Forgive my ignorance but what you mean slippery slope?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what you mean slippery slope?


As in, liking underage characters can lead to liking real children. With shemale birdos, there's no way to translate/slip into real life.


----------



## paxil rose (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I think that the baybfurs demonstrate isolationist and even cultlike behavour within the furry fandom.
> 
> During the Alan Panda incident, the babyfur cabal that roams Wikifur attempted to clense the article of any reference to him being a babyfur.  This included some really messed up comments which I'll share here.
> 
> ...




Hahaha.

That is amazing.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> As in, liking underage characters can lead to liking real children. With shemale birdos, there's no way to translate/slip into real life.



With logic like that, if you like feline furries, you're about to commit beastility with your kitten sooner or later.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> With logic like that, if you like feline furries, you're about to commit beastility with your kitten sooner or later.


Well all I'm saying is that it happens.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well all I'm saying is that it happens.



Maybe it does but I am willing to bet the "cub art" had little to do with the invidual to make the slip to begin with and that they had always been like that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> Maybe it does but I am willing to bet the "cub art" had little to do with the invidual to make the slip to begin with and that they had always been like that.


Either way it certainly doesn't help.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely not my thing and I would rather not see adult furries in diapers.T_T Especially when yiff is involved. Also,doesn't babyfur just make you seem immature/like you are clinging to youth?o_o I don't even want to see actual baby furries in diapers and all that stuff,why do I want to see an adult like that again?


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Either way it certainly doesn't help.



I'm done arguing about this in here, this topic could go 50 pages with us two only it seems, so if you want; we can continue this little debate on Yahoo instead.



ShadowEon said:


> Definately not my thing and I would rather not see adult furries in diapers.T_T



We were talking about cubs, not adults.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't feel the need to debate it. I respect your opinion so I'll just drop out of this.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

I respect your opinnion too and trust me, I do undrestand where you're coming from with what you're saying. But with this logic, we'd have to ban most of the anime too that'd involve anyone under the age 18 as they'd also have young people. Animes like Azumanga, Digimon, Pokemon, Digi oh, Neon Genesis Evangelion, and many others do have little girls. (And boys) Sometimes, they're seen in embarassing situations and sometimes we see underneath the girl's skirts or comical ways to have the boys appear particulary nude. (Or just generally, having sexual hidden undertones) Also in my Neighbor Totoro, one of the most sweetest movies ever made, there's the very infamous bath scene, where the sisters take a bath with their father.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I think this Cabal person


 
No, 'cabal' isn't a name.  I said 'Babyfur cabal'.  A 'cabal' refers to groups or organizations, only it's a more sinister sounding word as it can also refer to secret or plotting organizations.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 29, 2009)

Drbigt said:


> We were talking about cubs, not adults.



Oh, well I think you shouldn't have a fursona so young that they would be wearing that kind of stuff if it's involved in sexual activities.  I mean older cub stuff is ok but more like teenage,not....that.


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

Hrmf, this topic has made me decide to go and post all my loli characters profiles to the bios section... I feel inspired to do some writing now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 29, 2009)

They're bad and they should feel bad :[ .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> That is amazing.


 
That discussion on wikifur is what made me go 'Holy shit, there really IS a babyfur mafia!'.

I basicly told them that their 'what is and what is not a babyfur' pointless should be edited into and posted in the babyfur article.  ...Cause, ya know, that would have caused a total uproar.  But none of the babyfurs had the balls to do it.


----------



## paxil rose (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> That discussion on wikifur is what made me go 'Holy shit, there really IS a babyfur mafia!'.
> 
> I basicly told them that their 'what is and what is not a babyfur' pointless should be edited into and posted in the babyfur article.  ...Cause, ya know, that would have caused a total uproar.  But none of the babyfurs had the balls to do it.



I saw yesterday where there was an argument not only because the news was frontpaged, but on the wiki at all. It made me laugh.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I saw yesterday where there was an argument not only because the news was frontpaged, but on the wiki at all. It made me laugh.


 
I'd love to hear some news on his trial.  It's been a MONTH, there should at least be word if he plead guilty or innocent by now. :/


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Ewww. You people are weird.  You're all way too informed about all of this stuff.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 29, 2009)

nerds!


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 29, 2009)

Negative actually.
The main reason is because they want to be babies, and last I checked that's a mental disorder.
Diapers also goes hand-and-hand with babyfurs and that makes me sick to think about, again mental disorder comes to mind.

I'm really open, I don't mind most things and there's very few things I genuinely dislike, this is one of those things.


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I hate diaperfurs, and since babyfur pretty much implies diapers by it's very name...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Negative actually.
> The main reason is because they want to be babies, and last I checked that's a mental disorder.



ARE YOU CALLING ME CRAZY?

Oh well, I probably am ^^


----------



## KitVolpe (Jun 29, 2009)

My opinion, as with any other fetish/taste, is "to each their own". It doesn't bother me what you do on your own; who am I to criticize? As for as my own personal feeling towards it, it kinda weirds me out a little. Which is strange, especially considering I'm into cub art (including the questionable sort *points above*), but I was a little alarmed when I learned about the babyfur lifestyle (for lack of a better term) at their convention panel. Not my cup of tea, but they can do what they like. Ah well, at least they gave me milk and cookies during my stay. =3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude....you are going to so stirr a hornet's nest. You might try to stop while you are still ahead.

That aside, to make this post relevent to the topic I'm cool with baby furs so long as they have an adult side for life, and so long as they leave sexual themes out of it.

You cannot play on the idea of regression to a child like state, if you keep the adult side of sex there. When you do that it draws too close a line to pedophilia.

tl;dr version, baby furs need to keep their stuff clean.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 29, 2009)

NOT THIS THREAD AGAIN.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ewww. You people are weird.  You're all way too informed about all of this stuff.



It's called an _obsession_.  I think it's really funny too when it's something someone claims they have no interest in at all yet devotes a good chunk of their time to it anyway...


----------



## Uro (Jun 29, 2009)

I HATE YIFF BLAH BLAH BLAH. Yea dude, we heard it from you before.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 29, 2009)

I can, to a certain degree, understand wanting to relive some portion of your childhood. I think we've all wanted to do that at some point in our lives. What I can't and _don't_ want to understand is why someone would want to be a helpless gibbering toddler. I'm one of those rare people who can remember that part of their life, and the foremost thought on my mind was growing up.

This is one of the bad things about the furry fandom, really. People tucking themselves away into these crazy little niches where they're considered special instead of dysfunctional and they need never worry about attracting criticism. They essentially stagnate, people begin experimenting with even worse subject matter and nobody has the balls to call them on it. Blah.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 29, 2009)

I generally don't like babyfur stuff but I don't have a problem with it. I know one or two babyfurs and they seem fine to me.


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Ricky said:


> It's called an _obsession_. I think it's really funny too when it's something someone claims they have no interest in at all yet devotes a good chunk of their time to it anyway...


Funny, isn't it?  Anyway, as far as a fetish, whatever floats your boat.  As long as you keep it to yourself, I'll keep mine to myself, and maybe, just maybe, we won't creep each other out completely.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 29, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I generally don't like babyfur stuff but I don't have a problem with it. *I know one or two babyfurs and they seem fine to me.*


Same here. A babyfur, Cubbi, runs the LI Furs website. He seems like a good person to me. Besides, being an LI Fur, I'm practically required to respect him anyway. :razz:


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

It's a double fetish, basically a combination of furries and infantilism(Yeah duh Matt we know that)

I've seen them at conventions, I've talked with them online, I've seen the art.  Basically I feel that they are who they are.  As long as they're not breaking the law or involving incest (IE pedophilia/bestiality/etc) they are just like you and me.  So what if they have a desire to be treated like a pup, I don't care, I'd just prefer not see it.

People are free to do as they wish, as long as it meets regulations.  Granted I probably wouldn't talk to too many babyfurs, because I don't think we'd have much in common.

In general, babyfurs are just as fine to me as anyone else with a fetish, just as long as it's not forced down my throat (Metaphorically of course....or not, XP)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

Mutteo_Cleafurry said:


> It's a double fetish, basically a combination of furries and infantilism(Yeah duh Matt we know that)


 
*Furry is not a fetish*


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *Furry is not a fetish*



A fetish is defined by a particular passion that one has to a certain thing.

While being a furry is a lifestyle that people live by, it can also be defined as a fetish (a sexual desire).

Yes, I know Furries aren't all about sex, but neither is every person into baby stuff.


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *Furry is not a fetish*


 So it's a fucking paraphilia.  Almost same goddamn difference.  What do you think it is, since it's so important to you?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *Furry is not a fetish*



It's as much a fetish as babyfur, IMHO.  There are some people who are into it for different reasons as well.

So you're right, it's not a fetish but same is true for both.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

i have many baby fur friends  some r ok im not into most cub stuff but having baby fur friends u understand y they like it btw most of them r not about the fetish just wish they were a kid again they want to be young so they make there fursona young and RP with a young fursona it makes them feel happy and less stress i addmit though im not comfortable with them talking to me about the yiff side of it though.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So it's a fucking paraphilia. Almost same goddamn difference. What do you think it is, since it's so important to you?


 
A hobby?


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> A hobby?


 A hobby with sexual connotations?  I daresay that sounds like a fetish to me.  While it might be a hobby to you, as long as sex involved, it becomes something other than.  At least, in my opinion it does.  To me, furry is just a pleasent little diversion for some imaginary fellow I made up in my head. Sure, the porn is OK, there are some interesting people, but it doesn't really rate very high on my scale of being important in my life.  So yeah, I suppose it is a hobby of sorts, but with other undertones attached to it.  It's not model trains or anything, but if you're having sexual feelings about those, you've definitely got mad issues.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> A hobby with sexual connotations? I daresay that sounds like a fetish to me. While it might be a hobby to you, as long as sex involved, it becomes something other than. At least, in my opinion it does. To me, furry is just a pleasent little diversion for some imaginary fellow I made up in my head. Sure, the porn is OK, there are some interesting people, but it doesn't really rate very high on my scale of being important in my life. So yeah, I suppose it is a hobby of sorts, but with other undertones attached to it. It's not model trains or anything, but if you're having sexual feelings about those, you've definitely got mad issues.


 
Thank you for being the embodyment of everything that's wrong with the furry fandom. :/


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Thank you for being the embodyment of everything that's wrong with the furry fandom. :/


 And why do you say that?  I don;t even participate in the fandom pretty much at all.  Oh wait, did I offend you when I said porn?  Imagine that.  Thank you for being an oversensetive reactionary.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jun 29, 2009)

i don't think he's mad just because he likes it im disturbed by ur sig but i don't call u mad i may think that but will never say that so u should respect others well everyone should but they don't and i beleive that furry is when u beleive that u are an animal trapped in a humans body infact 15% of all furries beleive that and u can call me mad if u want i don't care less enough to even reply to ur post


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And why do you say that?  I don;t even participate in the fandom pretty much at all.  Oh wait, did I offend you when I said porn?  Imagine that.  Thank you for being an oversensetive reactionary.



Whoa whoa!  I'm sorry to have caused such a problem with a comment I had not meant to have started because of a misrepresentation about whether or not furry is a fetish, I seriously only meant to talk about what you like is okay, and it's not something to be ashamed of. 

Yes Furry is a hobby, and is also has a sexual fetish to it, but not everything.  We can draw furries, we can dress as them, it's all just the fun of the fandom.  The same thing with babyfurs, it's just people having fun.

And if people has sexual desires within that, that's okay too.  It really doesn't matter if you like it as a hobby, or more than that.  So I apologize to start a ruckus about something about what "Furry" is.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 29, 2009)

Wouldn't touch the fetish with a 20 foot titanium pole.

I will tolerate it to a certain degree, but I do not like it.


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Mutteo_Cleafurry said:


> Yes Furry is a hobby, and is also has a sexual fetish to it, but not everything. We can draw furries, we can dress as them, it's all just the fun of the fandom. The same thing with babyfurs, it's just people having fun.
> 
> And if people has sexual desires within that, that's okay too. It really doesn't matter if you like it as a hobby, or more than that. So I apologize to start a ruckus about something about what "Furry" is.


Good luck. It's something people can't let go of. It means all of the above to me, truth be told. But some of us aren't perfect. Like babyfurs, for example.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> A hobby with sexual connotations?  I daresay that sounds like a fetish to me.



Only for the perverted ones


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> Now this is something very new to me knowing that I am SO not into that stuff. What do I think of baby furs? I think the clean art of baby furs itself are fine and I don't mind. Of course I hate the yiff version of it. But when it comes to a furry whose fursona is a baby fur, I tend to ask questions and very rarely, they're "okay" to me since most of the time, I find it weird. No offense though.
> 
> What are your thoughts on baby furs? Sure you can dislike them but don't throw any hate flaks here okay?



We have had this discussion ALREADY!, Via two different threads. When will you actually create a thread about something you DO like?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 29, 2009)

lol cub porn.

the ultimate troll.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2009)

The clean art and non-extreme ones are alright with me.


----------



## Amino (Jul 1, 2009)

In my 10-year experience with furry, I have found unequivocally that babyfurs are pedophiles. The supposed "clean" ones all fetishize the same things (especially diaper crinkling) as the sexual ones.

I think babyfurs, being pedophiles, are complete trash, and that any sane administrator of any site would ban babyfur content.


----------



## pulsifer (Jul 1, 2009)

Personally, the adult aspect of it weirds me out, but same with like a million other fetishes.  So long as people to keep it to themselves and the people they are enjoying said fetishes with I could care less.  Some of the tame art is adorable, the adult art makes me uncomfortable. Though I guess not so uncomfortable that I won't take commissions for it (I did once, at FC09, and the whole time I didn't want people to look at me while I worked on it XC ).

One time though, i was at a local furmeet which was geared towards all ages, and thus fetishy behaviour of any sort was prohibited and the general un-written rule was this was suppose to be a tame meet and greet. Two baby furs showed up, fine whatever. They were wearing diapers, just don't tell me. They proceeded to tell everyone about it, I'll pretend I didn't hear that. They proceeded to SHIT in them. D: D: No no no! GTFO of my party :C


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 1, 2009)

pulsifer said:


> Personally, the adult aspect of it weirds me out, but same with like a million other fetishes.  So long as people to keep it to themselves and the people they are enjoying said fetishes with I could care less.  Some of the tame art is adorable, the adult art makes me uncomfortable. Though I guess not so uncomfortable that I won't take commissions for it (I did once, at FC09, and the whole time I didn't want people to look at me while I worked on it XC ).
> 
> One time though, i was at a local furmeet which was geared towards all ages, and thus fetishy behaviour of any sort was prohibited and the general un-written rule was this was suppose to be a tame meet and greet. Two baby furs showed up, fine whatever. They were wearing diapers, just don't tell me. They proceeded to tell everyone about it, I'll pretend I didn't hear that. They proceeded to SHIT in them. D: D: No no no! GTFO of my party :C



They ACTUALLY proceeded to shit in public?!?!?!


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mutteo_Cleafurry said:


> Yes Furry is a hobby, and is also has a sexual fetish to it, but not everything.  We can draw furries, we can dress as them, it's all just the fun of the fandom.  The same thing with babyfurs, it's just people having fun.



I think fetishes need to be kept private. Because there's a lot of things in the furry fandom that most of us prefer not to know because we won't be asking about them. Those who wants to talk about their fetishes, share that in private messages with the other furverts or go to a yiff site and talk it all out. Yes furry is a hobby but furry wasn't meant to be a sexual hobby. And as for baby furs, the clean art of them themselves are fine but I tend to shy away from them. Anyone can enjoy babyfur art as long they don't take them to an extremly weird level, which already has happened unfortunatley.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 1, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I think fetishes need to be kept private. Because there's a lot of things in the furry fandom that most of us prefer not to know because we won't be asking about them. Those who wants to talk about their fetishes, share that in private messages with the other furverts or go to a yiff site and talk it all out. Yes furry is a hobby but furry wasn't meant to be a sexual hobby. And as for baby furs, the clean art of them themselves are fine but I tend to shy away from them. Anyone can enjoy babyfur art as long they don't take them to an extremly weird level, which already has happened unfortunatley.



MULTI-QUOTE.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 1, 2009)

Strange, but as long as they aren't hurting anyone (and I'm not saying that they do; this applies to everything.), then to each their own. Good for them.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 1, 2009)

The first guy I met at a con ran a babyfur site. LOL, AWKWARDDD.

What do I think of them. They aren't my thing and .. if they are someone else's thing then .. all the power to them. 

I feel, if I was to be reactionary to all the aspects of the fandom I wasnt into, then I would burn bridges. I just wanna be as open minded.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 1, 2009)

I truthfully don't see anything wrong with it.  It's weird of course, but that's just to me.  I think the furry fandom is a little harsh on most baby furs in general, but with recent news cases you can't really blame some people for being harsh.

As long as they don't shove it in my face, I've got no problem.  You can do whatever you want with your fursona, just don't run up and demand respect from me.


----------



## Mutteo_Cleafurry (Jul 2, 2009)

Chuong Cho Soi said:


> I think fetishes need to be kept private. Because there's a lot of things in the furry fandom that most of us prefer not to know because we won't be asking about them. Those who wants to talk about their fetishes, share that in private messages with the other furverts or go to a yiff site and talk it all out. Yes furry is a hobby but furry wasn't meant to be a sexual hobby. And as for baby furs, the clean art of them themselves are fine but I tend to shy away from them. Anyone can enjoy babyfur art as long they don't take them to an extremly weird level, which already has happened unfortunatley.



Heh, it doesn't matter furrys, babyfurs, mechs, octopi, lore, sailor moon (yeh, just a random last part there, just lacking good examples) is never meant to be turned into sex, but people do it.  You can take something like Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers, and you can bet someone defiled it, yes, people are pigs, XD


----------



## Fuzzface (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, for my thoughts, cub arts are pretty much what it is, art. Its all fantasy, and nothing wrong with it. I admit, I do enjoy looking at the â€˜yiffâ€™ version of it, but in no way am I a pedo. I mean, I like male fur arts, but when it comes to live humans, I find it disgusting! In the fuzz world, baby furs are so cute and I just wanna scratch their lilâ€™ ears! But in reality, the human worldâ€¦how could anyone do â€˜thingsâ€™ to a child? They are living, breathing things, not art.

There is a difference between cubs, and children. Cubs are non-living, images of thought on paper for the most part, and children, are living beings with feelings, and lives.

A big difference.



gray_foxor said:


> DO NOT WANT


*Pokes* I'm sorry to say...but I think I feel a lump.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 8, 2009)

the thought of a dude in his 20s (or even a teenager) who thinks that he is a baby in diapers or who likes to have characters like that isnt all that appealing to me^^;;
but as long as he/she keeps it away from me im ok with it. to each their own.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 8, 2009)

Paraphilic infantilismis a mental disorder that shrinks have loled at for years. Babyfur is just PI all dolled up for the fandom and of course given a furry angle. And like so many other fetishes that have come to rest under the furry big top, it's been taken in, promoted, folks have made money off of it and for some reason it's taken as being acceptable, otherwise their wouldn't be a 'Nursery' at AC for 20 and 30 year old men wearing diapers, sleeping in cribs and other insane crap.

As long as the fandom keeps welcoming in every joker with a fetish as long as they have a murrsona and acting as if protesting such is akin to Rosewood 1923, furry will remain what it mutated into from the moment Marky skipped into a fur con leading leather-clad men. A fetish subculture.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 8, 2009)

Mutteo_Cleafurry said:


> Heh, it doesn't matter furrys, babyfurs, mechs, octopi, lore, sailor moon (yeh, just a random last part there, just lacking good examples) is never meant to be turned into sex, but people do it.  You can take something like Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers, and you can bet someone defiled it, yes, people are pigs, XD



Oh lord how it's been defiled. Gadget will never be the same again thanks to the actions of a mentally unsettled married man with a fetish for a child's cartoon.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 8, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> I just wanna be as open minded.



That's how we got into this mess in the first place.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 8, 2009)

I really don't care. I just feel bad for the people who are into that kind of stuff - it must be pretty embarrassing. On that note, I'm not really sure why some of them flaunt their attraction so much considering even in the furry fandom they're looked down upon.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 8, 2009)

I talk with a toddler fur every now and again. (who points out she ISN'T a baby fur.. but close) I always say.. whatever floats your boat. The impression I got was ... the appeal was in reverting back to the time when you were a baby and to look back on it with nothing but nostalgia.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not something that I like, support, or accept. Period. Open-mindedness be damned, I draw my own lines.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 8, 2009)

interesting question... 
Why are you so cavalier about hating this stuff?
No-one particularly cares...
Find something better to do with your time.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> interesting question...
> Why are you so cavalier about hating this stuff?
> No-one particularly cares...
> Find something better to do with your time.



Who are you talking to? The OP?


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah...

EDIT: He usually just drops a line and doesn't come back... really iritatng


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 8, 2009)

There are certain ones I can't stand, but until they actually do or say annoying things--not necessarily to me--I try to give them the benefit of the doubt.

...actually, I hate them on the whole and make exceptions for the ones who aren't completely depraved, because I've mostly encountered the ones who are. But eh, same difference.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

He made a thread, he's allowed to do that.
It's not like he typed up a bash on it or anything.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 8, 2009)

true... but he keeps raising the fact that he hates yiff... in new topics... annoying after a while...


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm just going to leave out any thoughts on the yiff version of it and leave it at disgusting >.< Sorry guys. But.. for cereal? I'll apologize in advance and say I'd really not feel comfortable hanging with anyone who's into that.

Now.. as for simply having a babyfur character... that's smething I merely don't understand. Having a fursona that's young I do, for the 'young at heart'... but why would you want to be a baby? I mean.. when they aren't being cute they're utterly disgusting. Why would you want a fursona who wears a diaper (which.. may I point out, is not an accessory, but for holding poo D and who screams intolerably because they haven't yet learned to talk? *shakes head* But if it floats your boat... acceptable but strange. Once again, falls under the category of uncomfortable person to hang out with.

I have a question.... does diaper cub art and adult diaper art be the same thing? (ugh, grammar D





.. as for my colorations, they be all my own. I've heard no 'news' about babyfurs other than the artiles posted here.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 8, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> true... but he keeps raising the fact that he hates yiff... in new topics... annoying after a while...



He seems to have done it almost 200 times now. I should certainly _hope_ it's annoying at this point.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

When it comes to my opinion on something like this, or anything really, it's like "If someone likes this, then okay, it's just not for me".
I don't really find it weird or anything, It's just not something I'd look at. xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 8, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with being a baby fur in my opinion. However I have a problem with the porn because face it you are taking child characters and making porn of it. On some level that's just wrong. If you are into infantile concepts you have to realize that in attempting to regress you have to temporarily let go of the sexual porn side of things. If you don't you are perverting child-hood innocence which completely defeats the purpose of getting into the baby/child mindset.

Also baby furs need to realize that when it comes to issues and discussion they need to leave their child like mentality at the door and be actual adults when the time calls for it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2009)

As long as it's not some kind of weird pedophilia fetish, and they don't actually act like a baby personality-wise, I don't give a shit.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 8, 2009)

The way I see it is this: its okay as long as they leave sex out of it. After all, if they are going to go far enough to pretend to be a baby, they should leave out anything that is strictly adult behavior, especially sex. Toddlers and children don't have sex with each other; the most that may go on is innocent touching or curiosity. 
If you are going to be a baby, be a baby. Babies do not have sex.

Basically what trpdwarf said in the post above me:


> If you are into infantile concepts you have to realize that in attempting to regress you have to temporarily let go of the sexual porn side of things


----------



## Nargle (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't like human babies, so I naturally wouldn't like anything resembling a human baby or child.

Young animals are fine, though, like puppies and baby birds. Once its anthropomorphized I don't like it, though.

Also, the sexual side of babyfur is pretty flippin' sick. But then again so is the idea of sex with an animal.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 8, 2009)

As most have said, I'm fine with those with baby characters who keep it clean. But if it goes past the line of PG-13, it's creepy.
I don't know any, personally. However, I do have a friend who confided in me that he likes the diaper aspect of the baby furs. Gross, man. 
I don't care what you're into (for the most part).. but... PLEASE don't try and talk to me about it. Keep that within your circle of friends who have mutual feelings for it. ;/


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree, baby fur characters can lead to interesting outcomes and situations, but about going above PG-13... Don't agree with you so much there.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

If you draw adult baby fur art or cub, you are a pedophile in my eyes and I'll want nothing to do with you.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't really mind 'em.
Some people are into that kinda thing, so just let 'em do what they want. I'm not gunna be all hatin' on them or anything because it's not like I could change their minds or anything. Not that I'd want to. :3


----------



## Ricky (Aug 8, 2009)

I call thread necro; this thing is like... mad old.

Didn't I post here before?

Well, anyway...  Babyfurs are cute, poop is gross.  Sums up my opinion.

*runs off in a diaper*


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

As long as people don't shove that shit in my face they can enjoy whatever they like, I could care less. But if you try and tell me how awesome or cute it is then fuck you cause I'm not into it. Don't preach your likes to me cause your kinks are yours not mine.


----------



## Coug (Aug 8, 2009)

baby fur as a fursona? that's okay,seems kinds of weird to me though.
clean baby fur art? can be cute.
adult-rated baby fur art? gross.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh. just don't let me see it.. and keep your hands off the children >..>


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> As long as it's not some kind of weird pedophilia fetish, and they don't actually act like a baby personality-wise, I don't give a shit.



Nobody followed with a pun? Okay...

Some might give one though.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate babyfurs.  THey can go yiff in hell.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Nobody followed with a pun? Okay...
> 
> Some might give one though.


Others would just take one.


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

Babyfur art? Fine, it can be cute.
Babyfur fursona? Er... okay, a little weird, but it's not hurting anyone so I guess it's okay.
Babyfur or cub yiff? I call shenanigans.

Seriously, that's fucking gross. What else is fucking gross is the "adult babies" with the diapers and shit.

But like Phoenix said, if you don't shove it down my throat I'm just peachy.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't like human babies, so I naturally wouldn't like anything resembling a human baby or child.
> 
> Young animals are fine, though, like puppies and baby birds. Once its anthropomorphized I don't like it, though.
> 
> Also, the sexual side of babyfur is pretty flippin' sick. But then again so is the idea of sex with an animal.



I agree with this completely.  I think human babies are ugly and disgusting, and while I like puppies and kittens and other baby animals, as soon as you give them awkward human-baby proportions and slap a diaper on 'em, they're OH GOD DO NOT WANT, just like human babies.

I can understand to a degree the desire to regress to a simpler, more innocent time in your life, but if you want the innocence, you can't have the sex.  That just... Doesn't work.  And it's royally fucked up.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a babyfur hug me this weekend. D:


I don't care what other people think, they creep me out.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> I had a babyfur hug me this weekend. D:
> 
> 
> I don't care what other people think, they creep me out.



Did you take lots of showers afterwords?  I hear that stuff can be contagious


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> I had a babyfur hug me this weekend. D:
> 
> 
> I don't care what other people think, they creep me out.



Burn your clothes.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Did you take lots of showers afterwords?  I hear that stuff can be contagious





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Burn your clothes.



Bleach, and lots of it.

Honestly, I half expected the guy to smell like shit. Luckily I was wrong. *shudders*


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Honestly, I half expected the guy to smell like shit. Luckily I was wrong. *shudders*



Most babyfurs I've met actually aren't into scat 

Mostly because it's fucking gross.  Usually it's more like a baby powder smell.  Even the ones who are into that (messy cubs) hopefully keep it to themselves because there are others who don't wanna be around that stuff.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Most babyfurs I've met actually aren't into scat
> 
> Mostly because it's fucking gross.  Usually it's more like a baby powder smell.  Even the ones who are into that (messy cubs) hopefully keep it to themselves because there are others who don't wanna be around that stuff.



My associations go like this: Baby Fur --> Diapers --> Shit.

Either way, I don't want to hear about it. I don't throw my fetishes in your face, i'd like you to do the same.

(By the way, your profile picture creeps me out.  )


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Either way, I don't want to hear about it. I don't throw my fetishes in your face, i'd like you to do the same.



If you don't want to hear about it, why are you posting and reading responses in a thread about babyfurs?  That seems a bit odd.



> (By the way, your profile picture creeps me out.  )


I lol'ed 

Oh wait, that _is_ me...


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

Ricky said:


> If you don't want to hear about it, why are you posting and reading responses in a thread about babyfurs?  That seems a bit odd.
> 
> I lol'ed
> 
> Oh wait, that _is_ me...



Because I'm a hypocritical masochist at heart. 

Wait... which one is you? :shock:


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Because I'm a hypocritical masochist at heart.
> 
> Wait... which one is you? :shock:



On the left with the really bad hair (it was windy or something).


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 10, 2009)

some people fap to puke and your worrying about people in diapers?


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 10, 2009)

Ricky said:


> On the left with the really bad hair (it was windy or something).



My left or your left?

Either way i'm confused... and somewhat intrigued. OH GOD! >.<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> Some people fap to gutting and beheading, and you're worrying about people in diapers?



Fix'd.

[sub]Oh, wait, that's *me!* o_o[/sub]


----------



## kaheiyattsu (Aug 10, 2009)

Honestly I don't see what's wrong with it. I mean actually baby baby furs with diapers and stuff i think is kinda wierd, but as far as cub's go I don't find anything wrong with it. My fursona is a cub i just find them so cute a cuddly and hard to resist. I'm not a pedophile, i don't find human children sexually exiting.


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 10, 2009)

I enjoy art that has cubs in it, as long as its clean.  In fact, one of my favorite pictures I have in my furry folder is of a young mouse riding a tricycle.  So long as it's clean and innocent I don't have a problem with it.  

As for actual babyfurs, I don't have much of a problem with them.  I'm a live and let live sort of person, but if they are into anything dirty, I don't want to hear about it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

Since my original post on the subject never got posted, as far as I'm aware, umm...

I've actually been talking to an old friend who became a babyfur some time ago. He hasn't changed all that much, isn't into the whole messing thing, and...suffice it to say that I don't really mind him being one.

There are two so far whose very existence I can't stand, though, and I'd rather not meet the rest.



kaheiyattsu said:


> Honestly I don't see what's wrong with it. I mean actually baby baby furs with diapers and stuff i think is kinda wierd, but as far as cub's go I don't find anything wrong with it. My fursona is a cub i just find them so cute a cuddly and hard to resist. I'm not a pedophile, i don't find human children sexually exiting.



I saw one that was sexually exiting once.

I was like "WTF WAS IT DOING IN THERE!? O_O;"


----------



## Meeew (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as they keep themselves clean and don't wear diapers around me I'm perfectly fine with baby furs. I could care less about specific traits of other people's fursonas. All I need to know is species, fur name and if they are local or not.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 11, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> There are two so far whose very existence I can't stand, though, and I'd rather not meet the rest.



WTF? A baby with tits? :shock: That's just disgusting.


----------



## Chairman_Meow (Aug 11, 2009)

Pedophilic art is much, much too prominent in the "babyfur" community for there not to be a strong connection. All the rationalization and obfuscation in the world will not erase this one simple fact.

Moreover, why would other "babyfurs" willingly associate with such a pedophile-filled section of a shady fandom, if it was all pure innocence? Guilt by association is tenable in this case because babyfurs _choose_ to identify with pedophiles.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 11, 2009)

Chairman_Meow said:


> Pedophilic art is much, much too prominent in the "babyfur" community for there not to be a strong connection. All the rationalization and obfuscation in the world will not erase this one simple fact.
> 
> Moreover, why would other "babyfurs" willingly associate with such a pedophile-filled section of a shady fandom, if it was all pure innocence? Guilt by association is tenable in this case because babyfurs _choose_ to identify with pedophiles.



Your screenname makes me lol.

Also good point.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's SICK. Sick to the bone,not really but I don't really care. If they like to be one then why not.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 11, 2009)

Chairman_Meow said:


> Pedophilic art is much, much too prominent in the "babyfur" community for there not to be a strong connection. All the rationalization and obfuscation in the world will not erase this one simple fact.
> 
> Moreover, why would other "babyfurs" willingly associate with such a pedophile-filled section of a shady fandom, if it was all pure innocence? Guilt by association is tenable in this case because babyfurs _choose_ to identify with pedophiles.



see, that's part of the problem... since babyfurs are basically the pariahs and whipping boys/girls of the fandom they tend to gravitate towards eachother regardless of how sexual or asexual their interests may be. also, they tend to form an almost rabid defence against anything that could be even remotely considered criticism of them or their "kink." 

but, scarily enough, there are a lot of babyfurs that really should be seeking psychological help instead of indulging in their kink. case in point, there was a page i was reading on "understanding infantilism" (i was crushing on someone into it way back when. i was reading it to understand it.) it mentioned certain behavior such as staring at actual children with malice (it happens more often than you'd think) or letting their jealousy of an actual child override their reason... i've heard rumours that there have been cases of children being accosted even by infantilists whom have a poor grasp on reason. i've even known a couple that if they saw an actual child, they'd get all hostile, depressed and angsty... just for SEEING a child in a diaper or stroller or whatever. if that's not a sign that they need some serious help, i'm not sure what would be.

and that's just one reason to be leery of babyfurs.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 11, 2009)

WTH is a babyfur???


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 11, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> WTH is a babyfur???



AHAAAHAHAHAHAHA

Welcome to the fandom. I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 11, 2009)

Of all the things one could fine cute and endearing, soiled nappies is not on the list.
Apparently, it *is*, but come on...

I'm not too fond of human babies/toddlers anyway (in b4 outrage), so it's a given that babyfurs wouldn't appeal to me... but the length that some are into it is beyond creepy and we can all see that.

Also, I find it funny that I, _someone who dresses as a giant cuddly animal_, is offended by those who dress as giant BABY cuddly animals... but there you go. Life is mental. :U


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'm not too fond of human babies/toddlers anyway (in b4 outrage)



They are ugly and loud and obnoxious, and they smell bad.

what's not to like? :roll:


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> They are ugly and loud and obnoxious, and they smell bad.
> 
> what's not to like? :roll:



Cuteness, hugability, and if you are related to them its really different.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Cuteness, hugability, and if you are related to them its really different.



I see nothing cute about a human baby.  They are bald and fat and just not that cute to me, at all :\

As far as being related to them, my brother was an infant when I was still a kid and I said the same thing then, too.  I thought he was ugly and annoying and smelled bad most of the time.

Good thing I'm never going to have kids!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I see nothing cute about a human baby.  They are bald and fat and just not that cute to me, at all :\
> 
> Good thing I'm never going to have kids!


This.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I see nothing cute about a human baby.  They are bald and fat and just not that cute to me, at all :\
> 
> As far as being related to them, my brother was an infant when I was still a kid and I said the same thing then, too.  I thought he was ugly and annoying and smelled bad most of the time.
> 
> Good thing I'm never going to have kids!



YES. YES YES YES.

I will never have kids. At the most, I MAY adopt, and it sure as hell won't be a disgusting human worm baby.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 11, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> YES. YES YES YES.
> 
> I will never have kids. At the most, I MAY adopt, and it sure as hell won't be a disgusting human worm baby.


Adopting a pet isn't the same thing, silly fur.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 11, 2009)

Babyfurs are wrong and make the (few) normal furries look bad.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 11, 2009)

kaheiyattsu said:


> Honestly I don't see what's wrong with it. I mean actually baby baby furs with diapers and stuff i think is kinda wierd, but as far as cub's go I don't find anything wrong with it. My fursona is a cub i just find them so cute a cuddly and hard to resist. I'm not a pedophile, i don't find human children sexually exiting.



You know why so many people don't like babyfurs, it's sort of like how many people don't like furries. If your first few experiences are negative, it's going to set you up to have a negative disposition, or at least lean towards it.

Of course just like every micro community in the fandom, Baby Furs have issues as a group. It does not mean they all have them but enough have them to create a negative stereotype. The porn has got to go. You cannot regress back to your childhood and keep the adult sexual thing as well. Also the acting like a child 24-7, for those who do it, has to go too. I shouldn't have to sit down and explain to some of you why people don't like being around you when you demand of people who are not into your thing, to coddle you like a baby, and make your decisions for you. If you cannot keep your baby fur thing to yourself and those interested, and if you cannot have an adult side for adult situations, or if you skewer the idea by making porn of child characters, people are not going to like you and you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## Chairman_Meow (Aug 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know why so many people don't like babyfurs, it's sort of like how many people don't like furries. If your first few experiences are negative, it's going to set you up to have a negative disposition, or at least lean towards it.


When you see the same shit from babyfur after babyfur (pedophilia, complete interpersonal retardation topping even that of the general fandom) it seems clear that the problem isn't "perception," but the psychological defects that make such people gravitate towards babyfur in the first place.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

They are kind of creepy but some are cute, the clean art that is.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 12, 2009)

Chairman_Meow said:


> When you see the same shit from babyfur after babyfur (pedophilia, complete interpersonal retardation topping even that of the general fandom) it seems clear that the problem isn't "perception," but the psychological defects that make such people gravitate towards babyfur in the first place.



"Babyfur after babyfur" is referring to ones you've met which given your post is probably not a great deal.  In all fairness though I thought the same thing when I was living on the East Coast after I had a couple bad experiences involving them which is why I didn't get into it until I met another babyfur here who was really cool.

I know a bunch that are cool and a few that are creepy.  I just avoid the creepy ones.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I know a bunch that are cool and a few that are creepy.  I just avoid the creepy ones.


That certainly seems like the most prudent course of action :V



Nocturne said:


> if you are related to them its really different.


You know...I have no room to talk here, I suppose, but why is it that no male has ever made that sort of argument?


----------



## Chairman_Meow (Aug 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> "Babyfur after babyfur" is referring to ones you've met which given your post is probably not a great deal.  In all fairness though I thought the same thing when I was living on the East Coast after I had a couple bad experiences involving them which is why I didn't get into it until I met another babyfur here who was really cool.
> 
> I know a bunch that are cool and a few that are creepy.  I just avoid the creepy ones.


I've watched the fandom for a long time. Pretty much every babyfur is severely psychologically fucked up.


----------



## TDK (Aug 13, 2009)

^ This.

I mean while theres nothing wrong with having an active imagination well into your older years, being childish is well... childish. We all have to grow up sometime, especially when it hits you that your 35 and married with a mortgage and yet your moonlighting as a fucking vomit-machine baby with some fur and a tail.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Chairman_Meow said:


> I've watched the fandom for a long time. Pretty much every babyfur is severely psychologically fucked up.



This


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I mean while theres nothing wrong with having an active imagination well into your older years, being childish is well... childish. We all have to grow up sometime, especially when it hits you that your 35 and married with a mortgage and yet your moonlighting as a fucking vomit-machine baby with some fur and a tail.



Maybe I've just been lucky that the only one I actually talk to doesn't do all the filthy real-baby things and is only a year younger than me, but I'm really starting to object to this sort of comment.

If only because everybody and his brother's made it about twelve times each already. Repetitive thread is repetitive.


----------

